
Is "Google Me" Real? "I Won’t Say", Says Eric Schmidt - aj
http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/20100702/is-google-me-real-i-wont-say-says-eric-schmidt/
======
philwelch
_But I wouldn’t count Google Wave against them–best I can tell, that non-
starter of a messaging product was truly a lab experiment conducted by a
handful of engineers. If there really are a “are a large number of people”
working on Google Me, as D’Angelo maintains, this could be interesting._

Because disruptive innovations on the web are always driven by large numbers
of people, and _never_ by mere handfuls of engineers, right?

------
kranner
Other than Brazil, Orkut is also huge in India.

~~~
aj
Was is more apt. Orkut has lost a HUGE share to FB

